# Fear of baths



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Spike has always been afraid of baths, at least he has ever since we adopted him. Once I get him in the bathroom, he knows what's going on. He stops in his tracks, won't move at all, starts trembling and licking his chops. During the bath he inches closer and closer to the edge and leans on the edge of the tub but he never tries to get out (too small to jump out). I hate giving him baths because I know how much he dislikes it.

Any way to reverse this fear so that he is at least neutral about baths?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. Mollie HATES baths, she lies down on her back so I have to carry her and her legs stick out to brace against doors and walls as we go past, she trembles and shakes and pants, does anything she can to postpone the agony. And, this dog loves swimming and puddles and running in the rain, but a bath, no way.
I just laugh and make fun of her, because I'm a mean SOB.  Although I think if I felt sorry for her and coddled her, she'd be even worse.
Please do let me know if you find a solution!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I have a dog who doesn't really like baths outside although he will stand them, but he has something against the bathtub. I can't even get him to take a treat off the edge of the tub. He'll stick his head in the bathroom to say hello if I am standing at the sink, but he doesn't like to get his body past the door.

Being lazy, I just quit giving him baths.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy cries the entire bath. It's been almost 15 years and she still cries and sort of runs up and down the tub. Sometimes Rocky has to come in and make sure I'm not actually killing his little sister! He'll poke her and make sure she's okay. I'm not sure how to train them to like a bath.

I just don't wash Rocky. It's too much work to try and get the soap out of a chow's fur and then get him dry. Maybe once a year I'll wash him outside with the hose and then he's wet for two days.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I started by taking her into the room for the bath and just hanging out, giving treats, playing with a toy. Then i'd have the tap on, running water.... kept treating and playing with toys (as long as she was calm, i only rewarded when I got the desired behavior ie: calm, happy). Then I put her in the space where we would wash her, with the tap off, area was now damp. Treating and praise for good behaviour. Then with water running, water splashing on her, hands running over her etc etc until we washed her. We started this as a puppy though, so the process was pretty fast.

Basically classical conditioning so that when bath starts, she anticipates treats and rewards. It's a positive experience and she enjoys her baths.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

All our pups get a few meals in the tub before getting a bath and they love baths. I would condition scaredy cats/dogs by treating or feeding in the bathroom, then the tub, then in a little bit of water. But if he is not hugely stressed I don't know how much work I would really put into it - a little stress is not a bad thing.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Duke doesn't LOVE his bath time, but I'm not sure how much he enjoys it. He liked it when the mobile dog wash lady would come to our house, because it was exciting to see someone new and get to go out front to her van etc. But I don't know how much he enjoyed that actual bath. I've now cancelled the mobile dog wash because it's costing too much, I can take him to the local car wash where they have dog wash bays set up for a third of the price and wash him myself. I did this the other day, and he doesn't whinge or cry, but he pushes one side of his body up against the tub haha so he ends up with one fully clean and almost dried side, and one half clean half wet side lol

But I haven't got many other options - he's too big and crazy to bathe in our tub at home, and we only have black dirt and concrete outside at the moment (moved in to a new house and haven't had the landscaping done yet) so he's always filthy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Have anyone ever tried those dry shampoos that you just rub into their
coat, and then brush it out? I've been curious about how well they work.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Have anyone ever tried those dry shampoos that you just rub into their
> coat, and then brush it out? I've been curious about how well they work.


Never tried them on the puppers but have used them on people. They work by drying out the oil and then brushing out. I don't know how much of an advantage there is from that to simply brushing our dogs.

My pup had a fear of water total and utter. SHe used to pull me all sorts of ways so she did not get her feet wet. I got passed the problem by taking her to a doggy swimming pool where she was taken in the water and played with. She will now go in water, I would not say she likes it but she does tolerate it


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have used the waterless shampoos and only like them for spot cleaning. I use when getting the collies or shelties out to show - their feet and legs get this and it brightens them up but I think it is too drying for overall continuous use. But it is great for touch ups.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!! I've tried dry shampoos before and don't like them. They don't work very well and are much too drying.



KittyKat said:


> I started by taking her into the room for the bath and just hanging out, giving treats, playing with a toy. Then i'd have the tap on, running water.... kept treating and playing with toys (as long as she was calm, i only rewarded when I got the desired behavior ie: calm, happy). Then I put her in the space where we would wash her, with the tap off, area was now damp. Treating and praise for good behaviour. Then with water running, water splashing on her, hands running over her etc etc until we washed her. We started this as a puppy though, so the process was pretty fast.
> 
> Basically classical conditioning so that when bath starts, she anticipates treats and rewards. It's a positive experience and she enjoys her baths.


How long did this take you? I'll definitely try this, starting today! He needs a bath, but I'll try to put it off as long as I can. He just had a bad allergic episode leading to hot spots etc. because of a minor flea problem we just eliminated, so he really stinks!


----------

